# Laminate Floors Too Dark!



## ledlover2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey All. Brand new to the forum. Here is the question.
We recently installed laminate flooring in our home, purple heart 12mm.
The floors are great when clean, however they show every piece of dog hair, food crumbs, and even bare foot prints because they are relatively dark. Is there any way to lighten the floors or resurface the floors to make them lighter in color?

I know this is generally not recommended but I"ll give it a shot

Thanks
Brian


----------



## rcuerrier (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey ledlover,

If the product is laminate, you may be out of luck. Laminate is nothing more than an image laminated to an HDF (hopefully) core with a wear surface on top of that. If it were an engineered floor you could screen it a bit and maybe lighten it up.

The sales person should have done a better job explaining the disadvantages of dark floors. Unfortunately there isn't anything that I'm aware of that will work to lighten that floor.

Good luck, and if you find something, let us know! :thumbsup:


----------



## msv (Dec 4, 2009)

The color of laminate floors is something that cannot be changed or altered without damaging the flooring. Purple heart is indeed a very dark color, with a high gloss finish. It will show every imperfection or trace of dust/dirt. To me, it's a very poor choice for a residential high traffic area. At this ponit, without changing the entire floor, I recommend getting a good floor cleaning mop, with a microfiber pad and clean it daily. It sound worse than it is. It will only take you a couple of minutes to wipe it with the pad I mentioned. I always recommend the Bona Cleaning kit to all my customers. You can find it a Lowe's for under 20 dollars. It has the mop, two pads and a spary bottle with cleaning liquid. you just wipe the dust, spray and then wipe again. Here are some pics with the purple heart I installed and with the cleaning kit.


----------



## rcuerrier (Apr 21, 2010)

msv said:


> I always recommend the Bona Cleaning kit to all my customers.


Right on msv! I've yet to find a better cleaner than Bona!:thumbup:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Just don't use the Swiffer wet jet. It gets the floor too wet and can ruin it.


----------



## blackmark46 (Jul 12, 2014)

MSV, 

Can you please tell me the color of the Purple Heart flooring in the pics you posted? I think they are gorgeous! Also do you know where purchased?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

http://purpleheartflooring.com


----------

